# new here



## g-bells (Oct 19, 2006)

hello everybody my name is gary and i am new to this forum. i'm 34 i have been doing jkd for 5yrs now, played football through college level and have been weight training since i was 13. any other questions you would like ask me about myself feel free to do so.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

Greetings Gary and Welcome to MT..If *YOU* have questions feel free to ask...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## g-bells (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you all glad to be here and hope i can contribute


----------



## Kacey (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## The Kidd (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome, hope you have a great time here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 19, 2006)

Gary, Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## kosho (Oct 20, 2006)

welcoe train hard  
never move back to move forward
steve


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome gary.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, GB---greetings---good to have you here!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Gary!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 2, 2006)

hi gary,  welcome to MT.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice to have you here. What lineage of JKD?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------

